# Giornata di m



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

Dovrei essere a dormire, invece sono sul divano con i gatti. L'ansia a mille. Voglia di scopare. E ho pure sentimenti omicidi verso quello con cui condivido il letto.
Fronte Flap continua ad andare tutto male. Ma tutto. Sembra una maledizione. La maledizione del Flap.
Cioè. Non lascia scampo.
Domani mi devo confrontare con il commercialista e vediamo.
Poi sono andata dal mio avvocato, per la questione personale, ed è un bagno di sangue.
Mentre parlavamo, parlavo, mi rendevo proprio conto di avere la faccia trasfigurata. Sentivo un odio talmente potente e profondo che mi sono spaventata.
ma questo è.
Io odio. Nell'accezione  più pura e alta del termine.
E' stato bravo Alberto. Mi conosce. Ha stoppato il mio vomito di bile chiedendomi assolutamente professionale -Tebe tu te la depili tutta?-
Sono scoppiata a ridere e l'ho mandato a fanculo.
Però abbiamo deciso un azione. Mi ha chiesto se ero pronta visto il periodo perchè adesso sicuramente si scatenerà l'inferno.
-Ho scelta?- ho detto. E mi sentivo tanto un animale da laboratorio.
-Si. Puoi far finta di niente.-
Non posso. Io odio. Lui non mi da scelta.

Sono uscita, ho chiamato mattia facendogli un riassunto del flap e dell'avvocato.
E' sclerato. Gli è partito un picco da paura, tanto che quando fa così non rispondo. Aspetto paziente che la tempesta finisca. Divento tipo spugna.

Ieri sera ho mandato il buon giorno a Man.
Stamattina mi ha subito risposto, alle otto.
_Buongiorno a te splendore_
Gli ho risposto quasi alle undici e. Il silenzio.
Ho scoperto poi che è uscito un nuovo problema enorme su Parigi e lui ne è stato risucchiato.
Credo che entro breve lo trasferiranno. A Parigi?
Non lo so. 
Certo cambierà tutto.
Niente più caffè nel nostro bar tra un incontro motel e l'altro.
Niente più visite nel suo ufficio.
E chissà. Anche niente motel?
So da mesi che c'è un trasferimento in atto.
Ed è lui il primo a volersene andare dalla sede, in effetti non vede l'ora.
In motel, quando me ne parlava, era tranquillo. E ha fatto pure un riferimento a noi, non in senso noi noi, in senso che la nostra volta al mese rimarrà invariata. 
Mi ha fatto "tenerezza". Non spiegarlo meglio.
A volte mi fa davvero tenerezza. Altre timore in effetti. Ma un timore sano, non da prendermi delle botte.
Ho fatto un altra scoperta in motel questa volta. Il suo lato "buffo".
Chi l'avrebbe mai detto?
Mi faceva le facce. Mi imitava. 
Cioè. Il vikingo biondo che imita l'eterea tebina.
Con anche il flapflap.
Ero rovesciata. 

Sono arrivata a casa e mattia era ancora in bottissima. Ha sgridato anche i gatti e quando si irrita con loro siamo proprio in zona rossa a manetta.
Ammetto di non avere avuto voglia di tornare  e vederlo.
Sono rimasta un po in macchina, e mi sono ricordata di tutte le volte che, dopo il tradimento, quando mi partiva l'embolo, mi ci rinchiudevo.
Come una camera di contenimento emboli.
A.F.I. e Linkin park unica musica ammessa.
e stavo li. Finchè non sbollivo. E potevo tornare a casa senza vomitare alla sua vista.

stasera la situazione non era così drammatica ovviamente, ma non avevo voglia di vederlo.
Perchè sapevo che mi stava aspettando al varco con il muso, pronto ad esplodere.
Mi sentivo come se non avessi la forza di.
Era una di quelle rare volte in cui sono talmente stanca e sfiduciata che le persone a me vicine possono davvero ferirmi con un niente.
E mattia, a beccare questi miei momenti, è bravissimo. 
Un fottuto cecchino emotivo.
Ovviamente tutto da copione.









In questo momento ho bisogno di qualcosa.
Ma non so cosa.
Provo a dormire, sperando che il mantra che ho in testa passi.
_Domani è un altro giorno e può andare ancora peggio!
ahahahaha tu e il tuo cazzo di bicchiere sempre mezzo pieno!
_


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Novembre 2012)

Giuro.

Se potessi (e se tu gradissi) ti manderei il mio amico amante settoriale per scoparti da mattina a sera fino a farti crollare in un sonno tutto rosa e appagato.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Novembre 2012)

Mi riconosco un poco nella tua situazione.

La causa. L'odio. Lo stress. Il lavoro arriverà, ma intanto. E quando arriverà, viaggerò in continuazione. E non so se sarò all'altezza.
La casa che ora (non sto a spiegare) non mi posso più permettere.
I miei che rientrano nella mia vita.
La sofferenza di Fra.


Il mio amico mi ha mandato questo ieri. Ovvio mi è venuto di mandarlo affanculo, ma visto che lui proprio è l'ultima persona al mondo che lo merita da parte mia me lo sono tenuto con buona grazia.

Te lo incollo.
dal discorso di Obama la scorsa notte:


"I’m not talking about blind optimism, the kind of hope that just ignores the enormity of the tasks ahead or the road blocks that stand in our path. I’m not talking about the wishful idealism that allows us to just sit on the sidelines or shirk from a fight. I have always believed that hope is that stubborn thing inside us that insists, despite all the evidence to the contrary, that something better awaits us so long as we have the courage to keep reaching, to keep working, to keep fighting. "

Libera traduzione mia (perchè in fondo in fondo ti voglio bene)

"Non sto parlando del cieco ottimismo, di quella specie di speranza che semplicemente ignora l'enormità dei compiti che ci aspettano, o gli intoppi che stanno nel nostro cammino. Non sto parlando di quell'idealismo speranzoso che ci permette di starcene seduti ai lati, o di evitare una lotta. Ho sempre creduto che la speranza è quella cosa ostinata dentro di noi che insiste, nonostante ogni evidenza contraria, che qualcosa di meglio ci aspetta, se appena avremo il coraggio di continuare a provarci, continuare a lavorare, continuare a lottare".

Io ho perso l'ottimismo e la speranza per me. Ma il mio amico mi dice che lo è lui al posto mio. 
Mi permetto, fino a istruzioni contrarie, ad essere ottimista io per te.

Un bacio perugina a te.


----------

